# wicd: "no wireless networks found"

## OYTIS

I'm trying to set up wireless networking on my laptop and wicd just can't find any networks. lspci shows my network card as Realtek 8176 and ifconfig -a shows wlan0 interface. Also after I added wlan0 as my wireless interface in wicd-gtk configuration window, I could see in wicd.log strings like

```
2011/10/01 13:15:05 :: setting wireless interface wlan0
```

and nothing that looks like an error. What else can I do for debugging?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

OYTIS,

Look in dmesg for any wireless related lines thant might be errors.

Also firmware loading errors as many wireless interfaces need firmware.

What does

```
iwconfig
```

 show?

Its a part of wireless-tools, which you may need to emerge.

What encryption are you expecting to use on your radio link?

That not a concern right now but it might be later.

----------

## OYTIS

Thanks! dmesg showed that firmware was not loaded and actually there was no firmware in /lib/firmware (for some reason I was sure that it is already built with the kernel modules). Downloading firmware from the realtek website and copying it to /lib/firmware solved the problem (I lost the link, but if someone needs it, he can look for 92ce_se_de_linux_mac80211_0003.0620.2011.tar.gz). wicd-gtk makes my whole system hang after connection, but that is another issue - my gpu is also poorly configured.[/glep]

----------

